# My very BAD Experience with CPS



## ehouli (Feb 29, 2016)

I joined CPS Gold membership con November last year and decided to have my Canon EOS 5D Mk III serviced along with my Canon 100-400 mk II because of dust inside (still under warranty).

So, decided to send it to the Newport News, VA center on January 27th. The Camera was well serviced and had it back just by the end of the third business day.

The lens is another story: let it go for 5 business day and began calling to ask what was happening, they told me that they got the dust of the lens but had to replace parts because the Focus to infinite was out of spec (I didn't have problems with AF before the service).

Finally, after calling them each day because I had a trip on Febrary 15th, never thought getting dust out of a lens would take so much!. Got my lens back on February 12th, went on to test it: Surprise has soft focus, and can't even focus well on Live view. Called them right away and the sent me a label to send it back and got me a loaner.

Thing is: I am abroad right now, a loaner lens is a responsibility as is not my lens, and my lens it's still being checked, at this point I think they should stop looking around and give me a new (or at least a refurbished unit) to replace mine.

I am really disappointed at how my case has been handled, if it was just an AF adjustment they would have already done that, so it was something that went wrong during the service and they are trying to fix it without telling me what's going on.

What have been your experience with CPS?


----------



## East Wind Photography (Feb 29, 2016)

ehouli said:


> I joined CPS Gold membership con November last year and decided to have my Canon EOS 5D Mk III serviced along with my Canon 100-400 mk II because of dust inside (still under warranty).
> 
> So, decided to send it to the Newport News, VA center on January 27th. The Camera was well serviced and had it back just by the end of the third business day.
> 
> ...



Never had any bad experiences. Just got my 600 back and its as good as new. They did send you a loaner and thats a CPS perk. I agree something may have happened...or it was out of spec but you never noticed. You can certainly request that they replace it or at least get them to commit to a date that if it cant be resolved by then they will replace it. 
Either way you have a loaner to use until they get it right.

Try to enjoy your trip in the mean time.


----------



## monkey44 (Feb 29, 2016)

I've had only four items sent to Newport News - every one came back quickly and in excellent shape. And, I'm not a member of anything - I just send my gear there because it's closest Canon service center. Never have a problem with it - every time, my gear was gone ten days or less, door to door.


----------



## slclick (Feb 29, 2016)

Sorry you are having this experience but things happen, even with the best of companies. Is this over yet? It sounds a bit premature and perhaps you'll get an explanation as to why your lens required service you didn't anticipate when it is all said and done and returned to you. Every item I get returned has a very thorough and itemized explanation as of what service was performed and parts repaired/replaced. I look forward to your follow up.


----------



## pwp (Mar 1, 2016)

Since dumping Nikon for Canon late last century I've never one had a bad word to say about CPS. Your experience sounds like an unfortunate very rare incident which I'm certain will be resolved, annoying and time consuming as it may be. 

Just keep your cool, keep it friendly and don't lose your temper with them. It's for the best!

-pw


----------



## Luds34 (Mar 1, 2016)

monkey44 said:


> I've had only four items sent to Newport News - every one came back quickly and in excellent shape. And, I'm not a member of anything - I just send my gear there because it's closest Canon service center. Never have a problem with it - every time, my gear was gone ten days or less, door to door.



Same here. Only a couple of times but each time the experience was was quite good and I expect when I need something serviced it will also go to the Newport News location.


----------



## kphoto99 (Mar 1, 2016)

ehouli said:


> I joined CPS Gold membership con November last year and decided to have my Canon EOS 5D Mk III serviced along with my Canon 100-400 mk II because of dust inside (still under warranty).
> 
> So, decided to send it to the Newport News, VA center on January 27th. The Camera was well serviced and had it back just by the end of the third business day.
> 
> ...



How is this a bad experience, they provided you with a loaner while they are working on your lens. If you didn't have a lens for your trip then you could complain, but this seems like they are doing an excellent job at making sure you are not inconvenienced.


----------



## ehouli (Mar 1, 2016)

Guys,

Don't get me wrong, but even with a loaner, I am not comfortable hanging around with a lens that's not mine. In first place the lens was sent to a not out of ordinary service that ended up taking more than the 3 business days because they needed spare parts (still don't know why).

My lens was focusing perfectly before I sent it under warranty to get the dust out of it. Customer service has been very understanding and efficient but the technical service was not, the lens spent a whole day in quality check before being shipped back. 

I had a previous experience with Canon Service was with the Jamesburg, NJ facility and they did a good job on two occasions and didn't have CPS membership at that time.


----------



## dak723 (Mar 1, 2016)

If you consider this a very BAD experience, then you have been a very lucky person up to now. It sounds like they are trying to resolve the issues and have offered you a loaner while your lens is in service. Yes, unfortunate that things did not go smoothly, but very bad?? Please....

It sounds like you are just another internet forum type who feels they must bash Canon (or whatever forum it may be) whenever possible.


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 1, 2016)

ehouli said:


> What have been your experience with CPS?



Honestly, CPS has been outstanding. They go out of their way to assist me, and never cease to amaze me. I probably do not deserve all the help they offer, but I gladly accept it. And I also love some of the creative little freebies I get - things I actually like, can use or display on my shelf. Love it!

Anyhow, I hope you get the issue sorted. It does sound like they have tried to help, it is not CPS fault that you are travelling overseas or don't want to take the loaner with you.


----------



## ehouli (Mar 1, 2016)

dak723 said:


> If you consider this a very BAD experience, then you have been a very lucky person up to now. It sounds like they are trying to resolve the issues and have offered you a loaner while your lens is in service. Yes, unfortunate that things did not go smoothly, but very bad?? Please....
> 
> It sounds like you are just another internet forum type who feels they must bash Canon (or whatever forum it may be) whenever possible.



Bash Canon? Sir, I've been shooting Canon for 8 years now! Is it Unfortunate that you send a lens to have a it cleaned and then they tell you that need to replace parts that took 10 days to get for a fault you never had before sending it, and then Quality check didn't find the lens was out of specs when sending it back?

As I told, *customer service is doing it's job*, but the tech guys don't...


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 1, 2016)

First, was dust showing in images? Otherwise, why send the 100-400?

Second...called every day???

I'd enjoy the loaner, but you sound too worried.

CPS will resolve all well and fairly.


----------



## slclick (Mar 1, 2016)

Use the loaner, it's what they expect. Haven't you seen the Seinfeld episode about the Rental Car?


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi ehouli. 
Just a thought, could the dust have been from a part failing, this failing part causing the out of spec situation?
Use the loaner, take the same care of it as you would your own, and if something should happen to it that is what insurance is for, you do have it insured? 
In fairness it seems they are doing their best to keep you happy whilst they have your lens, unfortunately parts do sometimes get out of stock, sometimes this is all the way up the supply chain to the manufacturer. 
I have not used CPS, but I have registered, here it is joined by qualifying with enough points for gear owned, and I just got enough points for silver woo hoo. 

Cheers, Graham. 



ehouli said:


> I joined CPS Gold membership con November last year and decided to have my Canon EOS 5D Mk III serviced along with my Canon 100-400 mk II because of dust inside (still under warranty).
> 
> So, decided to send it to the Newport News, VA center on January 27th. The Camera was well serviced and had it back just by the end of the third business day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maiaibing (Mar 1, 2016)

ehouli said:


> What have been your experience with CPS?



I'm Platinum. Was Gold.

Delivered (myself) a 70-200 IS L II. CPS somehow "lost" the lens. They lied to me about loosing it and - after finally having admitted that the lens "lost" several days after it was overdue (and having me go there to pick it up!) - failed to give me a replacement as CPS is obliged to. Result was I had to leave for a trip abroad without. :'(

Along the way I complained to Canon about the lack of CPS service, response and the lying. However to no avail...

I forgot how long it took before CPS "found" the lens. Two or three weeks.

Lens was fine after the needed adjustment. They of course charged me full price. 

Would have been easier to stomach without the lying. And with the "guaranteed" replacement lens.

Not impressed.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 2, 2016)

Maiaibing said:


> ehouli said:
> 
> 
> > What have been your experience with CPS?
> ...



I feel this is an abridged version and some details ave been left out. Ive never hd to pay full price as a CPS member and always get a cost estimte in advance of the work being done. That being said if your lens is not pre-registered or the lens was previously serviced by someone other than Canon then they will either charge full price or wont repair it. Either way you should have known in advance before the repairs started.

I dont doubt you had issues though. Just wondering why you had multiple issues as a cps member? Was it because of the drop off instead of mail in?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 2, 2016)

There are some issues to consider.

Allow lots of time to have dust removed from a lens before a trip. Accidents or damage during shipping will always happen if you are on a tight schedule. Its called Murphy's Law.

Canon is going to check operation of any lens they repair, and they found issues with yours. Unfortunately, even a well packed lens can be damaged in shipping, so I'd avoid sending one in for dust removal because the odds of shipping damage are significant. I double box mine with a extreme amount of cushioning, and so far have been lucky on the dozens I've shipped. That means 3-4 inches of soft cushion around a lens in a box that has 2 inches around it. Shipping on the return trip from Canon is also subject to damage in shipping, so you can't assume that your lens was not fixed properly by Canon, all you know is that its was a Canon issue, or damage in transit back to you. The box does not have to be damaged to affect a lens from vibration or shock. 


Lens rentals has noted the relatively high number of their lenses damaged in shipping, the shippers are just plain hard on lenses.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 2, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> There are some issues to consider.
> 
> Allow lots of time to have dust removed from a lens before a trip. Accidents or damage during shipping will always happen if you are on a tight schedule. Its called Murphy's Law.
> 
> ...



Mt spokane, his was a drop off and pick up at the canon facility so shipping damage would not have been an issue. My thoughts are that they dont get many drop offs and that was part of the "loss" problem. 

On a different note, i have the same lens he has and have had it since they first came out. Ive used it probably more than any other lens in my bag and i have no internal dust at all. This leads me to think that something was wearing internally creating the dust and Canon picked up on when the lens was disassembled for cleaning.


----------



## Maiaibing (Mar 2, 2016)

East Wind Photography said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > ehouli said:
> ...



Don't think anything relevant is missing here.

I have all my stuff pre-registered in Canon's database this is a requirement - how else do you get to your level? If you ever delivered a lens yourself you will know they check for CPS registration at delivery. Used the authorized CPS repair form as one should. No CPS rebate in Europe. You decide yourself if you want an estimate or not (I did not as it was a simple lens adjustment).

Have no clue why they lost my lens or why they decided to lie about it in the beginning. I do think it would have been good business practice to offer some kind of rebate.


----------



## applecider (Mar 2, 2016)

My experience with CPS is generally good my only complaint is how they OK service.

When I send an item in for repair I include a letter authorizing repair if the repair is less than a given amount, and give them payment information. They ignore this and send emails that don't clearly state that they are coming from canon repair. In their process to effect repair I seem to remember that has something to do with logging into CPS along the way.


----------



## RGF (Mar 2, 2016)

ehouli said:


> What have been your experience with CPS?



Overall CPS repairs and maintenance have been very good. Only complaint is that the Chicago center is 30 miles from my home, not 5 miles.

Even before I joined CPS I found their service for repairs good to excellent. I had a 1V which a flaky problem. CPS had the camera did routine check on it, sent it back. After a few times of this, the got serious, paid for shipping both ways and fixed the problem.


----------



## tpatana (Mar 2, 2016)

Nothing is 100% sure. Things happen. Your case sounds like CPS handled it fairly good still. Be happy. Shoot more.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 2, 2016)

East Wind Photography said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > There are some issues to consider.
> ...



According to the administrators of CR, who until recently rented out lenses, their several copies of the 100-400 II did have dust problems. My two copies have some internal dust after very careful use.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 2, 2016)

East Wind Photography said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > There are some issues to consider.
> ...



I reread his post, it indicates his sending the lens in, and Canon sending a loaner. I don't know where you see drop off.

"So, decided to *send* it to the Newport News, VA center on January 27th. The Camera was well serviced and had it back just by the end of the third business day."

As for Dust, it happens with some lenses and not others of the same model. I don't know the reason , it could have to do with a combination of factors such as the amount and size of dust particles in the air, the temperature, altitude changes, or lens variations. I almost never get visible dust in my lenses, most of the use is in my studio, or other indoor location. I avoid dusty areas, and that is likely a big factor because we do get a lot of dust from huge dust storms and smoke from forest fired.


----------



## ehouli (Mar 2, 2016)

I'll go through your more relevant comments:

1.- On sending it I did use a lot of cushion material, the box was noticeable big because of this, as I sent the lens along with my 5D Mk III.

2.- I say something went wrong because, when you see Roger and Aaron's tear down of this lens, they did so carefully so they could reassemble it back. Canon on the first take had to replace the follwing: 3 of CY1-2178-000-002 Washer Mount and 1 of CY3-2359-000-260 Sleeve Mount. The comments on the service details stated: Your product has been exmined and it was found that there was dust in the optical assembly and the infinity was out of position. The lens was disassembled for an internal cleaning, the mount sleeve was replaced and the lens adjusted. Product functions were confirmed.

3.- They say infinity was out of position, now tell me: How many of you have your lens in perfect infinity position when focusing at infinity? None of my actual or previous Canon lenses points exactly at the infinity mark when focusing at infinity, usually you have to bear with hyperfocal distance.

4.- Had a chat with them yesterday for an status update and they told me they got parts (so, are they replacing the same parts new ones?) but Canon doesn't say a word until you get their final description.

5.- Could be the lens had a rough flight back, but I bet most of us give it more rough rides on our bags sometimes and with less cushioning than when Canon sends them, have you seen the amount of brown paper they put inside the boxes?

So at the end, I am not bashing Canon as a brand or customer service, I am complaining at their technical staff. 

Consider this: If you take your car (under warranty) for oil and filter change to the shop, and when you come back they tell you they had to open the engine, replace the compression rings and the ECU and when you start your car it begins to misfire, what would you think?


----------



## Sabaki (Mar 2, 2016)

Seems that most of you are in countries where the after sales tech support is driven by another arm of Canon.

I'm in South Africa where a 3rd party, contracted to Canon, does the after sales service.

The majority of pro's seem to really like their service whereas many of the non pro segment continually experience rather major issues.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 2, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Your right. My bad. Not sure what i was reading. . I thought the 70-200 was sealed unlike the dust pumpers that expand and contract with zoom or external focus.


----------



## vmartello (Dec 11, 2017)

Hello,

I'm new to the forum but have been following it for a very long time. Since I'm unable to start a new thread, I'm using this one to ask some question/advice as it relates to canon's service.

I recently sent in my Canon 100-400 Mark I lens for service (out of warranty) as it is having intermittent issues "Fault 01 - Communications between the camera and the lens is faulty". 

I received a ridiculous quote to fix the lens. *$844*! They wanted to replace the following :BAND, ZOOM, POWER DIAPHRAGM UNIT, LENS ASS'Y, IMAGE STABILIZER, FOCUSING ASS'Y, USM.

I should mention that this lens has always been well cared for. Never dropped, transported and stored in padded camera bag.

I guess my question is, does $844 sound reasonable to you? Considering I can purchase the sigma 100-400 new with 7 year warranty for a little more, it doesn't make sense to fix it in my mind.

I find it hard to believe that Canon needs to replace all those parts when the lens still works intermittently, it focuses, the IS works, I can take still take clear, sharp photos, but it's just not reliable, as it will work for a couple of shots, then will give the error. Turning it off and on sometimes clears the error, and a gentle shake of the lens seems to get it working again. 

Any advice? Can anyone recommend another another lens repair service other than canon? I'm near Toronto.

Thanks,
Vic


----------



## slclick (Dec 11, 2017)

Vic, 

Unfortunately that is not too out of line for that originally expensive of a lens considering what they are replacing and the labor behind it. I have owned two copies plus I currently have the Sigma and the Siggy is great for static subjects. BIF? Servo mode? Forget it, get your Canon repaired and move on. But if you shoot one shot most of the time, the Sigma is a great lens for the money. Sorry, I have no experience with Canadian service centers.


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 11, 2017)

We have a little saying in England:

"If it ain't broke don't fix it"


----------



## vmartello (Dec 11, 2017)

slclick said:


> Vic,
> 
> Unfortunately that is not too out of line for that originally expensive of a lens considering what they are replacing and the labor behind it. I have owned two copies plus I currently have the Sigma and the Siggy is great for static subjects. BIF? Servo mode? Forget it, get your Canon repaired and move on. But if you shoot one shot most of the time, the Sigma is a great lens for the money. Sorry, I have no experience with Canadian service centers.



Thanks for your feedback. My problem is why do they need to replace all those parts? Canon claims that it is so they can warranty the work. That's bull crap. just fix what NEEDS to be fixed and leave the rest alone! Scam artists. 

BIF's is what I mostly shoot. At this point, i'd rather take the repair money and add additional funds to purchase something other than a canon lens. (they aren't getting any more of my money) Any recommendations? any experience with the sigma 120-300 2.8?

thanks again,
Vic


----------



## chrysoberyl (Dec 11, 2017)

Sabaki said:


> Seems that most of you are in countries where the after sales tech support is driven by another arm of Canon.
> 
> I'm in South Africa where a 3rd party, contracted to Canon, does the after sales service.
> 
> The majority of pro's seem to really like their service whereas many of the non pro segment continually experience rather major issues.



I'm a non-pro in the US. My three experiences with Canon service have all been very bad.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 11, 2017)

vmartello said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Vic,
> ...



I agree with Canon's position. Having a unhappy customer come back complaining that the lens failed again after a couple months and wanting something fixed for free that was known to be worn out is not a good way to do business. Take the lens to a private repair shop and have them change only the part you specify. They might actually do it.

Get a Sigma lens if you think they are better. I had 5 of them that were 3 or 4 years old that Sigma would not fix and decided to stay away.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 11, 2017)

vmartello said:


> I guess my question is, does $844 sound reasonable to you? Considering I can purchase the sigma 100-400 new with 7 year warranty for a little more, it doesn't make sense to fix it in my mind.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that Canon needs to replace all those parts when the lens still works intermittently, it focuses, the IS works, I can take still take clear, sharp photos, but it's just not reliable, as it will work for a couple of shots, then will give the error. Turning it off and on sometimes clears the error, and a gentle shake of the lens seems to get it working again.



Sounds like a steep bill, but not unreasonable given the repairs needed. Not sure if Canon CA uses a prix fixe system like Canon USA (where it doesn't matter if they have to rebuild the lens or replace a switch, it's the same charge). For perspective, when my EOS M died for no apparent reason, Canon wanted $230 to fix it – that was based on the original (pre fire-sale) price of it, at the point I needed the repair (2 years post purchase) replacing the M was $230 and getting the slightly smaller and very moderately better M2 was only $10 more. So, I bought the M2.

In your case, have you considered a used 100-400 MkI, which you could possbly get for less than the cost of the repair? 




vmartello said:


> Thanks for your feedback. My problem is why do they need to replace all those parts? Canon claims that it is so they can warranty the work. That's bull crap. just fix what NEEDS to be fixed and leave the rest alone! Scam artists.



You describe an 'intermittent' problem, where sometimes a power cycle fixes it and sometimes shaking the lens around fixes it. How do you know what NEEDS to be fixed? In fact, Canon may not know that either. Case in point, a couple of months ago, my Subaru started showing a traction control light and flashing brake indicator. You'd think the dealership would know the problem by reading the code from the engine, but they first replaced the O2 sensor, which didn't fix it, then replaced the steering angle sensor, which also didn't fix it. What did? Replacing the remote start controller. Go figure. 

So I sort of believe Canon when they say they have to replace all those things to guarantee the work, not because they're trying to rip you off, but because the intermittent problem with semi-random ways to temporarily clear it could have many causes, and the alternative is to replace parts one by one until they find the right one. SO, easier to just replace them all and be sure the issue is fixed.




vmartello said:


> BIF's is what I mostly shoot. At this point, i'd rather take the repair money and add additional funds to purchase something other than a canon lens. (they aren't getting any more of my money) Any recommendations? any experience with the sigma 120-300 2.8?



3rd party lenses almost always have AF issues of one sort or another, because Canon doesn't share their AF protocols, Sigma/Tamron/Tokina/etc. must reverse-engineer them, and also spoof the camera by using a Canon LensID code (usually from a very old lens model, but sometimes not). For the price of a new Sigma 120-300/2.8, you could buy the excellent 100-400 II, and have enough left over to buy another one, just in case the first fails out of warranty. But if you want to sacrifice performance for pique, that's your decision.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 11, 2017)

vmartello said:


> I recently sent in my Canon 100-400 Mark I lens for service (out of warranty) as it is having intermittent issues "Fault 01 - Communications between the camera and the lens is faulty".
> 
> I received a ridiculous quote to fix the lens. *$844*! They wanted to replace the following :BAND, ZOOM, POWER DIAPHRAGM UNIT, LENS ASS'Y, IMAGE STABILIZER, FOCUSING ASS'Y, USM...
> 
> I guess my question is, does $844 sound reasonable to you?





vmartello said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Vic,
> ...



I'm confused. Are you asking for an opinion on whether or not the estimate is reasonable? Or, do you just want to complain?

You have your answer – it is a reasonable price to repair. 

That doesn't mean it's worth the cost -- it just means that the price quoted for the work that needs to be done is reasonable. Of course, a Canon repair center is not going to do a partial repair. They are going to make all the repairs needed. 

Now, is it worth the cost to repair? Only you can answer that. My answer would be "no."

As Neuro said, you can probably get a good used replacement for about the same price. Or, you can buy a new, Version II, and sell your lens "as is."

If you go the new route, contact Canon Price Watch to see what their street price is currently in Canada (he is based in Canada and has Canadian dealers as well as U.S. on his list.) Right now there are some good prices on the 100-400 II. 

Go to eBay and check the sold listings to see what similar "as is" lenses are going for. That way, you will know what you can sell it for and have a good idea of what the net cost of a new Version II might be -- and you can make a rational decision, rather than just complaining, which won't get you any sympathy on this forum.


----------



## vmartello (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks for all the comments. It's just a hard pill to swallow right now. I did reject the repair quote.

I was ready to pay half of what the estimate came back at. That's also what I told canon, but they didn't offer to see if they could do anything with the repair price. I don't think they care really. I understand they are a company and need to make money, and can't offer discounts to everyone who calls in and complains. 

I'm just a bit upset is all, and will look at all my options. It's funny how one "unfavourable" instance can change your mind about a company. I had fully intended on purchasing another canon body (7D Mark II or III) but now i'm not so sure and will see what other's have to offer. I can keep my current canon gear, and since my only longer lens was the 100-400, I shall look to others to fill my wildlife/BIF's needs. D500 with 200-500 perhaps. 

In the end, $400 difference could end of losing thousands of dollars in sales for Canon.

Rant over. thanks all.
Vic


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 11, 2017)

vmartello said:


> I don't think they care really.
> 
> In the end, $400 difference could end of losing thousands of dollars in sales for Canon.



Indeed, they don't give a damn. But I notice you state, _could_ end up. A post of mine from earlier in the day seems relevant here, too.



neuroanatomist said:


> ...if I had a nickel for every person who claimed, "If brand X doesn't do Y, I'm switching to brand Z," but did nothing of the sort, I'd use the proceeds to buy...Canon (or at least, Leica).


----------



## dak723 (Dec 11, 2017)

vmartello said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to the forum but have been following it for a very long time. Since I'm unable to start a new thread, I'm using this one to ask some question/advice as it relates to canon's service.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear of your problem, Vic. But it seems to me you are overreacting.

You say the quote is ridiculous, but have no proof. You say you find it hard to believe that Canon needs to replace all those parts, but you have no proof that they are wrong in their assessment. In a later post, you call them scam artists, but again, you have absolutely no information that says they are not on the level and will do the best job fixing your lens.

In other words, you have absolutely no information that is contrary to what Canon is telling you, but you have already made up your mind that they are scamming you and you will no longer do business with them. 

Don't know if you have any camera shops in Toronto where they do repairs, but before you decide anything it might not be a bad idea to try and find out more information. It would be sad if you end up spending even more money an on camera that is not as good or lenses that are not as good just to prove a point. In that case, you are the loser, not Canon.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 11, 2017)

vmartello said:


> I was ready to pay half of what the estimate came back at. That's also what I told canon, but they didn't offer to see if they could do anything with the repair price.



I wonder…have you tried this approach at the grocery store when purchasing a liter of milk? Or maybe try the converse…go to your boss and demand that your pay be doubled, because that's what you're ready to earn. 

Good luck!


----------



## slclick (Dec 11, 2017)

A high repair bill for one lens and that makes you want to jump ship? Well the one thing you might have going for you is Canon holds it's value better than other systems so there's your seed money for a Nikon. Really though, there has got to be a camera repair shop somewhere up there.


----------



## vmartello (Dec 11, 2017)

dak723 said:


> vmartello said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...



All logic aside, overreacting or not, that is how I feel at the moment. Not looking for sympathy, and yes, I just want to complain.


----------



## peterzuehlke (Dec 11, 2017)

I've had a similar experience with cps. $650 estimate (was told several major assemblies needed to be replaced on my 6D). Took it to an independent service center and they found one bad contact on a ribbon cable ($12 part). That was over a year ago, camera is still working perfectly. I'd go the indie route. Good thing about canon is the indies can get parts from Canon. I understand that's not always the case with other companies.


----------



## vmartello (Dec 11, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> vmartello said:
> 
> 
> > I was ready to pay half of what the estimate came back at. That's also what I told canon, but they didn't offer to see if they could do anything with the repair price.
> ...



Actually, this has worked out well for me in the past. Not grocery store... hmm but I should try , but Henry's (camera shop), and electronic stores, best buy ect, furniture, appliances, and of course vehicle purchases. If you never ask for a discount, you'll NEVER get one that's for sure. 

I feel like this thread has reached the end of it's usefulness. I do appreciate all the comments and as I mentioned, I'm going to look at all my options, rent some gear and see what works best for me.

thanks,
Vic


----------



## vmartello (Dec 11, 2017)

peterzuehlke said:


> I've had a similar experience with cps. $650 estimate (was told several major assemblies needed to be replaced on my 6D). Took it to an independent service center and they found one bad contact on a ribbon cable ($12 part). That was over a year ago, camera is still working perfectly. I'd go the indie route. Good thing about canon is the indies can get parts from Canon. I understand that's not always the case with other companies.



thank you.. Will do.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 11, 2017)

vmartello said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > vmartello said:
> ...



If you are getting 50% discounts as a matter of course, you must have impressive negotiating skills. But somehow I doubt that's the case.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 11, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> vmartello said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



50% would make him the Alpha-negotiator..... but to be fair, I have also asked for and gotten discounts from Henrys, Best Buy, car dealers, and even from a grocery store.....


----------



## unfocused (Dec 11, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> I have also asked for and gotten discounts ... even from a grocery store.....



Careful. You might get in trouble if they catch you on the security camera denting the cans and bruising the fruit.


----------

